# Practice Session for newbies in Maryland



## Denise K (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi, I would like to know if there are any folks in the DC/Baltimore area who get together to practice casting or to give advice to newbies like myself. Thanks.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I'd love to get together for some casting lessons and tips if it was in the Baltimore area.. There was a forum member a few yrs. who held sessions in the DC area. I never made any of them because they were held in the early evening which meant traveling the Cap. beltway during rush hour. *NO THANKS*. Now I practice at the local football field.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Denise K said:


> Hi, I would like to know if there are any folks in the DC/Baltimore area who get together to practice casting or to give advice to newbies like myself. Thanks.


Yes there are people who meet up.. You have a group that meets up in DC almost every weekend they're field casters, and part of Sport Cast USA which is a Distance Club.. The President of the Club is Earl, and he's one of the guys down there... In my personal opinion he's a GREAT teacher.... MOST of them are always willing to help but I find it's better to go when they're not getting ready for a competition.. 

I'm not on Earl's level as a caster or teacher but I try to get out to a field once a week.. Im not actively Distance casting so my casting is geared towards Fish Casting (Weight and Bait)... There is a field in Glen Burie I do to that's always open.. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Guys,

Charlie P., Earl and a couple of others get together at Anacostia Park in D.C. most Saturdays to practice. Kmw21230 that field that you mentioned in Glen Burnie might be a good meeting place also. The N.E. Regional Tournament is this weekend in N.J. so I doubt that most of the serious casters will be around here but I'd be interested in getting together with you guys some weekend also.

LarryB


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

The field in Glen Burnie works for me also. Will the field be available now that baseball season has started? I guess Sundays will be OK. Being retired I'm also available weekdays - that's when i usually practice anyway.


----------



## ROY JR (Mar 30, 2011)

yes please let me know so i can come out and get some pointers to


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

Practice? You're talking about practice? Not fishing, but practice?


----------



## BigWill9701 (Aug 24, 2009)

I'd certainly be interested in this.


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Hi Mark,

Our mistake. The topic is practicing to fish better.

LarryB


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

LarryB said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Our mistake. The topic is practicing to fish better.
> 
> LarryB


hi larry how ya doin? my remark may have a regional joke. a few years ago Allen Iverson went on a tirade about not practicing and that was the great quote from him. hey you know me if the fish aren't bitting lets sling some lead.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*i got it...*

he may a lil old to know anything bout AI. te he


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

ok after opening weekend we should try to set something up....


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey KMW where is this field in GB


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I dont have an address but it's right off of RT97..


----------



## BigWill9701 (Aug 24, 2009)

Best surf pole I have is an 11ft Airwave rated 3-6. Will this work? If not, I can pick a 12ft Daiwa Eliminator just to get started unless someone can recommened another entry level spinning rod.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

your airwave will do just fine.


----------



## Moo_juu (Apr 4, 2011)

LarryB said:


> Guys,
> 
> Charlie P., Earl and a couple of others get together at Anacostia Park in D.C. most Saturdays to practice. Kmw21230 that field that you mentioned in Glen Burnie might be a good meeting place also. The N.E. Regional Tournament is this weekend in N.J. so I doubt that most of the serious casters will be around here but I'd be interested in getting together with you guys some weekend also.
> 
> LarryB


I would be very glad for some help in this area. Do we just show up or wait till there is an announcement?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

show up


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Retraction...*



LarryB said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Our mistake. The topic is practicing to fish better.
> 
> LarryB


i just received a nasty threatening telephone call which prompted me to send this retraction/correction. as it turns out, he does know AI. and the AI he knows, but for a wounded wing, is in pretty good shape for the shape he's in.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Kwesi W. said:


> I dont have an address but it's right off of RT97..


I would like to attend but am not sure what field you are talking about is it close to the airport? Oh and by the way a belated Happy B-Day to you


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

I too would be interested in any help to improve my casting. I can get to Glen Burnie, but need a little more help finding the field.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Tracker16 said:


> I would like to attend but am not sure what field you are talking about is it close to the airport? Oh and by the way a belated Happy B-Day to you


Thanks buddy... when I get a chance I'll get some directions..


----------

